# Updated our blog on life with 17 animals in the suburbs



## Chuey (Nov 22, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="https://chrisandash.wordpress.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">https://chrisandash.wordpress.com/</a><!-- m -->


I fed the migrating geese some bread this weekend. My fiance loves doing that. But not as much as me. I have to admit they're cute critters with their waddle waddle. 

I then proceeded to go home and eat my congee (Chinese rice porridge) flavored with BBQ marinated duck wings. Ash thought it was savage. 

I don't care. I'm Chinese American. I eat everything - waste not, want not. I love animals, but some of them...well they're just too darn tasty to not want to shove into my mouth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Last year someone gave Jan [my wife ] a Canadian goose chick that they [rescued ] .. We brought him up ..He would follow you every where ... He was fun to watch as we would fill up five gallon buckets and he would dive and play in the buckets and retrieve corn from the bottom .. We had to teach him to fly . by running away from him and he would fly to catch up ... He would come in the cabin and was a grand pet ... At the start of fall he was huge .. So we took him to a lake Where we knew some one with a cabin .We let him swim around with the wild geese.. He would come back several times a day for corn and loveee. Soon he would fly to other lakes during the day and come back at night .. Soon the other geese left and he left with them ... Good for him !!


----------

